# Le nostre migliori/peggiori sbronze!



## Shevchenko (28 Giugno 2015)

Frequento questo bel forum da un po' di tempo, tanto da capire che non sono l'unico a cui piace bere.Ebbene sappiamo tutti che quando si esce in compagnia e si fa festa, spesso e volentieri si esagera finendo per sbronzarsi 
Questo è il topic in cui raccontiamo le nostre migliori/peggiori sbronze. Sappiamo tutti che sono storie assai divertenti 

Iniziate voi, poi se il topic avrà "successo" racconterò pure io qualche storia....A dir la verità ne ho molte, troppe da raccontare


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Giugno 2015)

mai bevuto in vita mia  ho provato a bere uno champagne qualche natale fa... mai più, orribile


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2015)

Una sera a un mio amico che stava praticamente dormendo seduto dietro in auto è suonato il cellulare, peccato che all'orecchio prima di dire pronto abbia appoggiato solamente la mano tenendo gli occhi chiusi.

Continuava ''Pronto,pronto'', ci ho quasi lasciato le penne dal ridere


----------



## vota DC (29 Giugno 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> mai bevuto in vita mia  ho provato a bere uno champagne qualche natale fa... mai più, orribile



Neanche a me piace. Il sorbetto però è buono ed alcolico.


----------



## Sanchez (29 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Una sera a un mio amico che stava praticamente dormendo seduto dietro in auto è suonato il cellulare, peccato che all'orecchio prima di dire pronto abbia appoggiato solamente la mano tenendo gli occhi chiusi.
> 
> Continuava ''Pronto,pronto'', ci ho quasi lasciato le penne dal ridere



Insomma questo tuo amico era il ritratto della lucidità


----------



## Sotiris (29 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Frequento questo bel forum da un po' di tempo, tanto da capire che non sono l'unico a cui piace bere.Ebbene sappiamo tutti che quando si esce in compagnia e si fa festa, spesso e volentieri si esagera finendo per sbronzarsi
> Questo è il topic in cui raccontiamo le nostre migliori/peggiori sbronze. Sappiamo tutti che sono storie assai divertenti
> 
> Iniziate voi, poi se il topic avrà "successo" racconterò pure io qualche storia....A dir la verità ne ho molte, troppe da raccontare



Salonicco. Aereo alle 10.20. "Notte" finita alle 8.30 di mattina all'Elvis Bar. In albergo abbiamo messo la sveglia per dormire 30 minuti. Il risveglio più atroce della mia vita. Una vecchia ci salvò in Plateia Aristotelou spiegandoci che non era lì la fermata per il bus per l'aeroporto, altrimenti ci saremmo sdraiati lì in piazza.

Qui sotto uno scorcio dell'Elvis Bar che non chiude mai.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Frequento questo bel forum da un po' di tempo, tanto da capire che non sono l'unico a cui piace bere.Ebbene sappiamo tutti che quando si esce in compagnia e si fa festa, spesso e volentieri si esagera finendo per sbronzarsi
> Questo è il topic in cui raccontiamo le nostre migliori/peggiori sbronze. Sappiamo tutti che sono storie assai divertenti
> 
> Iniziate voi, poi se il topic avrà "successo" racconterò pure io qualche storia....A dir la verità ne ho molte, troppe da raccontare



TROPPE, TROPPE e ancora TROPPE 

Non saprei da dove iniziare...


----------



## Mou (29 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Frequento questo bel forum da un po' di tempo, tanto da capire che non sono l'unico a cui piace bere.Ebbene sappiamo tutti che quando si esce in compagnia e si fa festa, spesso e volentieri si esagera finendo per sbronzarsi
> Questo è il topic in cui raccontiamo le nostre migliori/peggiori sbronze. Sappiamo tutti che sono storie assai divertenti
> 
> Iniziate voi, poi se il topic avrà "successo" racconterò pure io qualche storia....A dir la verità ne ho molte, troppe da raccontare



Sono attualmente sbronzo 
Giovedì ho dato un esame all'università (30 e lode  ) e per festeggiare con altri amici ci siamo sbronzati per Milano e poi siamo andati al casinò a Campione, arrivati lì alle 2.45 e usciti alle 4 (siamo stati gli ultimi clienti!). Poi ritorno a Milano mentre faceva giorno. Una delle serate più belle della mia vita.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Frequento questo bel forum da un po' di tempo, tanto da capire che non sono l'unico a cui piace bere.Ebbene sappiamo tutti che quando si esce in compagnia e si fa festa, spesso e volentieri si esagera finendo per sbronzarsi
> Questo è il topic in cui raccontiamo le nostre migliori/peggiori sbronze. Sappiamo tutti che sono storie assai divertenti
> 
> Iniziate voi, poi se il topic avrà "successo" racconterò pure io qualche storia....A dir la verità ne ho molte, troppe da raccontare



L' ultima fatta questo week end.

Partenza da Bergamo Sabato mattina, visita expo, più tempo allo stand della Moretti che a visitare Padiglioni 

Risultato: passati tutti i locali dei Navigli, arrivati in Hotel alle 4 del mattino in evidente stato di esaltazione, sveglia 3 ore dopo,
e poi combinato il guaio peggiore: *VISITA A CASA MILAN E ABBONAMENTO RINNOVATO*


----------



## cris (29 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ultima fatta questo week end.
> 
> Partenza da Bergamo Sabato mattina, visita expo, più tempo allo stand della Moretti che a visitare Padiglioni
> 
> ...



Eri proprio sbronzo, conterraneo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Giugno 2015)

Io faccio una domanda (non voglio fare polemica sia chiaro). Perchè a tanti piace ubriacarsi? In quello stato si rischia (spesso ahah) di fare cavolate assurde.
A me per esempio una ragazza ubriacona mi farebbe schifo.


----------



## cris (29 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io faccio una domanda (non voglio fare polemica sia chiaro). Perchè a tanti piace ubriacarsi? In quello stato si rischia (spesso ahah) di fare cavolate assurde.
> A me per esempio una ragazza ubriacona mi farebbe schifo.



E' adorabile fare cavolate assurde


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Giugno 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> mai bevuto in vita mia  ho provato a bere uno champagne qualche natale fa... mai più, orribile



Sei l'amico che tutti noi vorremmo!L'amico che guida il Sabato sera perchè non beve 



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Una sera a un mio amico che stava praticamente dormendo seduto dietro in auto è suonato il cellulare, peccato che all'orecchio prima di dire pronto abbia appoggiato solamente la mano tenendo gli occhi chiusi.
> 
> Continuava ''Pronto,pronto'', ci ho quasi lasciato le penne dal ridere



Ahaha sto morendo dal ridere solamente ad immaginarmela questa scena, non oso immaginare come possa essere vederla dal vivo ahaha


Ora racconto io una storia.Inizio col dire che non mi ricordavo nulla, ma questa storia è diventata talmente leggendaria che i miei amici la tirano fuori ancora adesso, nonostante siano passati 6 anni da quella serata.Quindi la storia la so a memoria grazie ai miei amici...

Avevo 18 anni ed era Giovedi sera, il mio pub preferito festeggiava il compleanno offrendo birra a tutti quanti.C'era gente da tutte le parti ed ero con 3 amici.Andammo alla festa alle 21 e ci sbronzammo come matti, ma io purtroppo ero quello messo peggio, avevo bevuto più di tutti.I miei amici dicono che lanciavo addosso alla gente pezzi di anguria e che si mettevano tutti a ridere, va bè piccoli particolari trascurabili...Il problema è che la mattina dopo saremmo dovuti partire per Rimini.La brillante idea fu quella di fare after alla festa, cosi da farci Giovedi,Venerdi,Sabato e Domenica a fuoco e fiamme per poi tornare a casa Lunedi. Avevamo il treno alle 6 del mattino e la stazione distava a circa 5/6 kilometri (che ci dovevamo fare a piedi/autostop) dal pub.Alle 5 partimmo dalla festa per fare autostop...Arrivati sulla strada principale, tirai fuori il pollice per chiedere un passaggio, ma persi l'equilibrio cadendo nel prato a bordo della strada (avete presente quelle strade rialzate?Ecco) il mio, migliore amico venne in mio aiuto, ma cadde pure lui come un salame.Dopo un po' ci ripigliammo e notai che avevo il ginocchio sbucciato e in sanguinato, poco male!Notammo che erano le 5 e 30 allora chiamai mio fratello per farci venire a prendere e per portarci in stazione.Poverino, lo svegliai.Arrivammo in stazione appena in tempo per prendere il treno.Al primo cambio incontrai una ragazza asiatica, gli andai davanti e gli gridai "DRAGON BALL" e poi me ne andai.Non so il motivo di tale gesto, me lo chiedo ancora adesso.Arrivati a Milano in stazione centrale mi addormentai per terra sul pavimento e mi svegliai con qualche Euro davanti a me.I miei amici dicono che la gente mi scambiava per barbone...Va bè...Dopo Milano iniziai a ripigliarmi un po', passai tutto il viaggio a provarci con una tipa che non ci stette, fino ad arrivare a Rimini.Avevo una faccia cadaverica, un ginocchio sbucciato ed ero in giro in pantaloncini.Poco male.....Sicuramente ho dimenticato qualche dettaglio, ma posso dirvi che questa è stata una sbronza epica e che il Sabato seguente c'era gente (che non mi ricordavo di conoscere) che mi fermava per strada e mi diceva "Ancora vivo?Cavoli sei un grande" e io boh...Facevo finta di conoscerli, ma chi se la ricordava certa gente


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Giugno 2015)

Non mi sono mai ubriacata.Al massimo un paio di volte sono stata un po' brilla,ma non vedo cosa ci sia di bello nel bere fino a stare male e poi spesso non ricordarsi nulla.Io voglio sempre avere il controllo di me stessa.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io faccio una domanda (non voglio fare polemica sia chiaro). Perchè a tanti piace ubriacarsi? In quello stato si rischia (spesso ahah) di fare cavolate assurde.
> A me per esempio una ragazza ubriacona mi farebbe schifo.


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2015)

Quando mi voglio fare del male (Capodanno,ferragosto,pasquetta..) preferisco fumare. Non bevo alcool da un paio di anni almeno, e prima mi sarò ubriacato un 3 volte.


----------



## andre (29 Giugno 2015)

Troppe, a votle è capitato che mi addormentassi in strada


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Giugno 2015)

Ooooh ne ho tante di storie ( e tante che ho perso con i vari black-out), ma questa e proprio leggendaria.

In Italia si conosce la Love Parade? E tipo un festival di musica techno/house con festa assurda. L'ultima era a Duisburg qualche anno fa, ca. 2,5 ore da dove abito in Germania. Sono andato con un paio di amici, e abbiamo parcheggiato le macchine su un posto di campeggio dove abbiamo iniziato a bere di mattina prima di partire per la zone della Love Parade.
Pronti via e ho fatto fuori una bottiglia di vodka prima delle 2 di pomeriggio. Vi potete imaginare che gia quando siamo arrivati ero praticamente al limite di quello che era umanamente possibile. Vabbe, capita.
Sono stato la coi amici a festeggiare, poi nessuno sa bene cos'e successo(mi sono rimaste solamente alcune imagini nella mente). Praticamente ho iniziato a chiachierare con altre persone a caso e ad un certo punto sono partito con quel altro gruppo di persone. Sono letteralmente scomparso.
Nessuno sa cos'e successo nelle prossime ore.
Facciamo un fast forward di ca. 3 ore, sono da solo nel centro di Duisburg, straubriaco e voglio prendere un bus verso la stazione di Duisburg, credo. In ogni caso sono andato in un bus, purtroppo quel bus non era indirizzato verso la stazione di Duisburg, bensi quella di Essen, a 20 kilometri di distanza, senza alcun stop prima della stazione di Essen, a quanto pare era un shuttle per gente della regione. Boh. Nel mio delirio non osate di imaginare che tortura era questo viaggio in un bus strapieno, senza idea di dove sto andando e senza alcun bagno 
Vabbe, arrivo a Essen. Cosa faccio qui?! Beh, prendo un treno verso Colonia e da Colonia si puo prendere treni verso dove abito(o almeno vicino a dove abito). Un piane strageniale e abbastanza fattibile nonostante la mia totale sbronzatura. 
Ok, entro nel treno che parte, tutto va bene. Facciamo una o due stazioni e poi il treno si ferma e non parte piu. Rimango seduto per un ora aspettando che si va avanti, intanto ho iniziato a parlare con un gruppo di italiani che (a caso) erano seduti vicini a me. Dopo quel ora di aspettare mi son detto 'basta, scendi, guarda dove sei e trova un metodo di arrivare a Colonia'. Scendo e vado ad un poliziotto e li chiedo dove sono....la risposta? "Ragazzo, sei a Duisburg"
Insomma, ho fatto un giro del mondo per arrivare alla stazione di Duisburg. Purtroppo a Duisburg c'era il blocco totale della stazione per colpa del disastro di Love Parade.

Poi la memoria mi scappa nuovamente, andiamo avanti altre 2-3 ore - e questa parte mi e solo stata raccontata:
I miei amici giravano la citta, indirizzati per la stazione per prendere un bus verso il posto di campeggio dove erano la macchine per dormire. Casualmente loro mentre camminavano verso la stazione mi hanno scoperto a bordo strada. Ero li con due ragazze e non ho la minima idea chi siano state.
In ogni caso, poi sono ritornato alle macchine con i miei amici, contentissimi di avermi trovato nonostante il chaos totale nella citta(cellulari morti).

Vabbe, la mattina dopo mi sveglio in macchina e sto malissimo. Non fa niente, voglio scendere dalla macchina, appoggio un piede per terra. BAM. Casco totalmente per terra perche il piede non tiene il peso. A quanto pare il giorno prima mi sono infortunato ai legamenti della caviglia, nessuno lo sapeva perche ubriaco come ero il giorno prima non si capiva niente e il dolore era una sconosciuta. Ah, quasi dimenticavo: Avevo anche un bel graffio sulla fronte e nessuno ha la minima idea da dove proveniva...in seguito ero chiamato Harry Potter per due settimane.

Ma la storia non finisce qui: Una settimana dopo la Love Parade suono il mio telefonino, chiamata senza numero visibile. Vabbe, guardiamo chi e. Rispondo e sul colpo sento una voce femminile a me sconosciuta.
"Hey, come stai? Sono la (boooooooh)."
"Scusa, ma non mi dice niente. Chi sei? Da dove ci conosciamo?"
"Eeeehm dalla Love Parade, ci siamo incontrati la"
"Ah ti ho dato il mio numero"
"Si, si, mi hai detto di telefonarti per un one night stand, ma ti chiamo solo cosi per sentire come stai" (e certo, ci credo subito)
A quel punto sono esploso e mi sono messo a ridere. Lei comunque veniva da Krefeld(troppo distante) come mi ha poi detto. Ovviamente la telefonata e finita poco dopo. Non mi ha chiamato mai piu, _stranamente_.
Dopo quella telefonata io mi sono solamente chiesto una cosa:
*
"Ragazzo, ma cosa hai combinato quel giorno?"*




Comunque vi dico una cosa: Lasciate perdere treni quando siete sbronzi, ho gia fatto viaggi di 100km(in una direzione) per aver sbagliato treno....Ormai controllo 4 volte prima di entrare


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ooooh ne ho tante di storie ( e tante che ho perso con i vari black-out), ma questa e proprio leggendaria.
> 
> In Italia si conosce la Love Parade? E tipo un festival di musica techno/house con festa assurda. L'ultima era a Duisburg qualche anno fa, ca. 2,5 ore da dove abito in Germania. Sono andato con un paio di amici, e abbiamo parcheggiato le macchine su un posto di campeggio dove abbiamo iniziato a bere di mattina prima di partire per la zone della Love Parade.
> Pronti via e ho fatto fuori una bottiglia di vodka prima delle 2 di pomeriggio. Vi potete imaginare che gia quando siamo arrivati ero praticamente al limite di quello che era umanamente possibile. Vabbe, capita.
> ...



Ragazzo hai tutta la mia stima!Sono proprio queste le storie che voglio sentire.Davvero, sei un mito!!Se ti capita da passare per l'Italia, fa un fischio che si fa serata devastante  
E' un miracolo che tu sia arrivato a casa sano e salvo (legamenti a parte) ma è proprio questo il bello di queste serate!Si fanno cose assurde, rischiose e fuori da ogni logica, ma in qualche modo ce la si cava quasi sempre


----------



## Gas (30 Giugno 2015)

Nonostante io beva tantissima birra difficilmente mi ubriaco a tal punto da non poter più connettere ma qualche volta è capitato.
Una volta avevo bisticciato con la mia tipa e per coincidenza dei miei amici con i quali non uscivo mai la sera mi propongono di andare a ballare, altra cosa che non faccio mai.
Mi ritrovo assiduo frequentatore del bancone della disco dovre prendo superalcolici, che normalmente non bevo.
Tempo zero ero ubriaco perso ed incapace di intendere e volere...
Mi hanno rubato il portafoglio allora ho chiesto ai miei amici di portarmi a casa che non capivo un *****, gli ho detto "per piacere fate tutto voi io non capisco niente", poi ho sboccato in un angolo.
Arrivato a casa cerco di entrare in modalità ubriaco silenzioso (nel senso che tu sei convintissimo di essere silenzioso come Lupin ma in realtà stai facendo cadere pentole, sbattendo porte, ecc..) alché i miei si svegliano e gli racconto che mi hanno rubato il portafoglio e di chiamare per bloccare il bancomat, poi mi dirigo in camera da letto dove esalo l'ultimo respiro.
Quando mi sveglio il giorno dopo il mal di testa è tremendo, queste sono le serate che il giorno dopo rinneghi sempre ma poi inevitabilmente ci ricaschi. Mi chiamano degli amici per uscire il pomeriggio, faccio per mettermi le scarpe abbandonate per terra in camera dalla notte prima e mentre mi metto la prima ci trovo dentro un biglietto di carta con un numero di telefono, guardo e ne trovo uno anche nell'altra... chiamo il primo e scopro che erano due ragazze che avevo conosciuto la sera prima ma delel quali avevo rimosso ogni ricordo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ooooh ne ho tante di storie ( e tante che ho perso con i vari black-out), ma questa e proprio leggendaria.
> 
> In Italia si conosce la Love Parade? E tipo un festival di musica techno/house con festa assurda. L'ultima era a Duisburg qualche anno fa, ca. 2,5 ore da dove abito in Germania. Sono andato con un paio di amici, e abbiamo parcheggiato le macchine su un posto di campeggio dove abbiamo iniziato a bere di mattina prima di partire per la zone della Love Parade.
> Pronti via e ho fatto fuori una bottiglia di vodka prima delle 2 di pomeriggio. Vi potete imaginare che gia quando siamo arrivati ero praticamente al limite di quello che era umanamente possibile. Vabbe, capita.
> ...



Ahahahah questo episodio sembra il film una notte d leoni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non mi sono mai ubriacata.Al massimo un paio di volte sono stata un po' brilla,ma non vedo cosa ci sia di bello nel bere fino a stare male e poi spesso non ricordarsi nulla.Io voglio sempre avere il controllo di me stessa.



Esatto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sei l'amico che tutti noi vorremmo!L'amico che guida il Sabato sera perchè non beve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahahah ti hanno scambiato per un barbone

Se la gente ti diceva "Sei ancora vivo?" significa che ti è sfuggito qualcosa...


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io faccio una domanda (non voglio fare polemica sia chiaro). Perchè a tanti piace ubriacarsi? In quello stato si rischia (spesso ahah) di fare cavolate assurde.
> A me per esempio una ragazza ubriacona mi farebbe schifo.



Questa è una bella domanda.Io ovviamente posso rispondere solo per me. Mi piace bere, molti pensano che questa cosa equivalga sempre e solo a sbronzarsi.Non è cosi!Amo il vino, la birra, gli amari, alcuni super alcolici etc. Mi piace gustarmi quello che sto bevendo. Molto spesso capita di ubriacarsi in compagnia, perchè si esagera o semplicemente perchè si ha voglia di sbronzarsi e basta.Personalmente io e i miei amici ci divertiamo tantissimo anche da sobri, ma essendo una compagnia di gente a cui piace bere, spesso ci capita di alzare il gomito.Se da sobri ci divertiamo, da bevuti ci divertiamo ancor di più perchè diventiamo ancora più stupidi.Tra l'altro pure a me non piace bere fino a vomitare...Lo stato perfetto è allegro/sbronzo, ma delle volte si perde il proprio limite e si eccede troppo, fino a vomitare!Questa cosa accade spesso quando si mischiano vari alcolici e in questi casi anche il post sbronza è molto pesante...
Le ragazze ubriacone (per me come le intendi te, penso d'aver capito di quali ragazze parli) non piacciono manco a me.Quelle ragazze che diventano "moleste" e "camioniste" solamente perchè hanno bevuto troppo non mi fanno impazzire.Ho la fortuna d'avere delle amiche (che si sbronzano più spesso di me) che sanno bere. Non sono le classiche mezze alternative o altro.Sono ragazze normalissime che bevono e non diventano moleste, sparano solo più cavolate del solito e tendono ad essere molto felici.Ecco questo genere di tipe mi piace un mondo.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahah ti hanno scambiato per un barbone
> 
> Se la gente ti diceva "Sei ancora vivo?" significa che ti è sfuggito qualcosa...



Si mi hanno proprio scambiato per un barbone!Ma potevo anche evitare di provarci con la tipa sul treno, una bella ragazza come quella non sarebbe mai stata con un cadavere ambulante come me, viste le mie condizioni ahaha.

Ecco si, probabilmente mi è sfuggito qualcosa...Concordo con te  



Gas ha scritto:


> Nonostante io beva tantissima birra difficilmente mi ubriaco a tal punto da non poter più connettere ma qualche volta è capitato.
> Una volta avevo bisticciato con la mia tipa e per coincidenza dei miei amici con i quali non uscivo mai la sera mi propongono di andare a ballare, altra cosa che non faccio mai.
> Mi ritrovo assiduo frequentatore del bancone della disco dovre prendo superalcolici, che normalmente non bevo.
> Tempo zero ero ubriaco perso ed incapace di intendere e volere...
> ...



Ahahahahahahah che matto!Quando si litiga con la morosa o comunque con qualcuno a cui si tiene molto si finisce sempre per bere come non mai!E' pericolosa come cosa, è capitata pure a me!Sei sicuro che ti abbiano rubato il portafoglio e che non sia stato tu ad averlo perso?  
Hai detto una sacrosanta verità!Si rinnegano sempre queste serate, ho perso il conto delle volte che ho detto "Basta io non bevo più" per poi ricascarci ahaha...Ma poi alla fine, com'è finita con queste due tipe?Le hai riviste?Le hai risentite?Meritavano?


----------



## Stex (30 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] domenica


----------



## Gas (1 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma poi alla fine, com'è finita con queste due tipe?Le hai riviste?Le hai risentite?Meritavano?



Una era carina, l'ho rivista ma non è successo nulla, non c'era sintonia. Erano due amiche, l'altra non mi piaceva.
Insomma, non ci ho combinato nulla.


----------



## Renegade (1 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sei l'amico che tutti noi vorremmo!L'amico che guida il Sabato sera perchè non beve



Eccolo. Da sempre. Sono da volontariato in questo, quasi. Più che altro perché il corpo non ne vuole sapere di ubriacarsi. Potrei pure bere qualche litro di superalcolico e ci sarebbe il rischio che rimanga lucido lo stesso. Oltre il ''brillo'' non accede. Eppure la quantità è spesso la stessa dei miei amici, che invece crollano. Per quanto mi riguarda, poi, non posso dire né che mi piace bere, né che non mi piace. Nelle uscite lo faccio, con moderazione. Seguo però il discorso di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] sulle tipe. Trovo le ubriacone rozze e volgari. Sia chiaro, non mi scandalizzo più di tanto ad avere amiche così, ma se dovessi avere un interesse sessuale, fisico o sentimentale crollerebbe subito. Una donna, per quanto alternativa, deve sempre avere un briciolo di femminilità o non si può chiamare tale. Non ti facevo così drinkomane, comunque!

Per chi non capisce cosa ci sia di bello nel bere...Beh, in relazione a eventi negativi il discorso è più che condivisibile. Ma quando si tratta di positività il bere è forse un mezzo per enfatizzare le belle emozioni, al punto da lasciarsi andare e accendere maggiormente il divertimento, la normale felicità. Qualcosa che spesso, quotidianamente, per via delle riflessioni, dei pensieri e degli impegni che ci portano via un tempo con cui potremmo esplorare la vita in tutte le sue sfaccettature, non proviamo.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Frequento questo bel forum da un po' di tempo, tanto da capire che non sono l'unico a cui piace bere.Ebbene sappiamo tutti che quando si esce in compagnia e si fa festa, spesso e volentieri si esagera finendo per sbronzarsi
> Questo è il topic in cui raccontiamo le nostre migliori/peggiori sbronze. Sappiamo tutti che sono storie assai divertenti
> 
> Iniziate voi, poi se il topic avrà "successo" racconterò pure io qualche storia....A dir la verità ne ho molte, troppe da raccontare



L'estate della maturità è stata una sbronza unica 
Non saprei nemmeno da dove iniziare a raccontare, anche perché io solitamente sono uno scozzese che regge tutto l'alcool di questo mondo, ma quando ho ecceduto ne ho combinate di tutti i colori. Prima di partire, dopo aver provato con tutto il mondo femminile nella notte (cosa che ho rimosso totalmente), ho insultato pesantemente la proprietaria dell'appartamento che avevamo preso in affitto sulle condizioni con cui ci aveva lasciato la casa. Ho dormito in spiaggia e nemmeno me ne sono accorto 
Mai più mi sono ubriacato come quella notte e quell'estate in generale, ma in generale mi piace bere, restando nei limiti.


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2015)

Non mi sono mai sbronzato e mai lo farò sia perché non mi piace particolarmente l'alcol (pensate che il vino mi fa addirittura schifo...lo so, perdonatemi ) sia perché ho paura di perdere il controllo. Potrei raccontarvi le sbronze fatte da miei amici con il sottoscritto costretto a raccogliere i cocci, quello si.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2015)

Stasera ho un compleanno importante, forse domani ho materiale


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stasera ho un compleanno importante, forse domani ho materiale





Io invece domani sera ho una serata importante.Ho pure casa libera per tutto il week-end  
Forse avrò pure io qualcosa da raccontare


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2015)

6 Anni fa a Capodanno non avevo bevuto molto ma con tutti i "paciocchi" inseriti dentro un pò di tutto no comment  mi ricordo che facevo i versi degli animali  da li poi non ho più bevuto ero stata malissimo, a parte magari a capodanno,natale ecc ma giusto un po di spumante ma nulla di più.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> 6 Anni fa a Capodanno non avevo bevuto molto ma con tutti i "paciocchi" inseriti dentro un pò di tutto no comment * mi ricordo che facevo i versi degli animali*  da li poi non ho più bevuto ero stata malissimo, a parte magari a capodanno,natale ecc ma giusto un po di spumante ma nulla di più.



   

Ora però ci devi dire di quali animali facevi i versi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ora però ci devi dire di quali animali facevi i versi!



Cane,gatto,maiale, insomma tutti quelli che si possono fare mamma mia come stavo messa se ci penso muoio dal ridere


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Cane,gatto,maiale, insomma tutti quelli che si possono fare mamma mia come stavo messa se ci penso muoio dal ridere



Ahahah sto morendo dal ridere solamente ad immaginarla sta scena


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Potrei pure bere qualche litro di superalcolico e ci sarebbe il rischio che rimanga lucido lo stesso.


Come no


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Luglio 2015)

Parecchi anni fa io ed un mio amico ci ubriacammo così tanto da metterci a dormire, mezzi storti, su di una panchina nella piazza del Duomo della mia città. Ci risvegliammo all'indomani che nella piazza c'era il mercato. 
Che figuraccia...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2015)

Capodanno scorso ho bevuto così tanto che non ricordo una sega. I miei amici m'hanno raccontato che praticamente c'ho provato con qualsiasi essere femminile presente in disco, dalle ragazzine di 17-18 anni a quelle di 50 anni e passa. Presumo di aver rischiato la vita anche un paio di volte.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Luglio 2015)

È da gioveì sera che sono a casa da aolo. Sono sempre stato fiero del mio fisico, ma mi è venuta una pancia da birra abbastanza schifos. Probabilmente partoriro' un bimbo.... Lo chiamerò birrino! Miii sono mezzo sbronzo... Se riesco farò la diretta streami della mi sbronza.. La potrete vedere in diretta su rojashevchenko.com! Prima sono arrivate due mie amiche ultra infighettate, c'era fuori il mi vicino di casa che le guadava con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite (povero stolto ammogliato, quelle bevono più di me ahaha e sono mie) e dopo un po' mi ha chieso se buttavo il sale per far venire la gente. Ma è pirko? Tra l'altro mi ha pure detto "quando i topi non ballano, i gatti non ballano" mha... Io nonno so nonno c'è più religione! Buuuuuu! Seguieteni e mettetmi il Like alla mia pagggina rojashevchenko.com. Ciao u


----------



## Butcher (4 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> È da gioveì sera che sono a casa da aolo. Sono sempre stato fiero del mio fisico, ma mi è venuta una pancia da birra abbastanza schifos. Probabilmente partoriro' un bimbo.... Lo chiamerò birrino! Miii sono mezzo sbronzo... Se riesco farò la diretta streami della mi sbronza.. La potrete vedere in diretta su rojashevchenko.com! Prima sono arrivate due mie amiche ultra infighettate, c'era fuori il mi vicino di casa che le guadava con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite (povero stolto ammogliato, quelle bevono più di me ahaha e sono mie) e dopo un po' mi ha chieso se buttavo il sale per far venire la gente. Ma è pirko? Tra l'altro mi ha pure detto "quando i topi non ballano, i gatti non ballano" mha... Io nonno so nonno c'è più religione! Buuuuuu! Seguieteni e mettetmi il Like alla mia pagggina rojashevchenko.com. Ciao u


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> È da gioveì sera che sono a casa da aolo. Sono sempre stato fiero del mio fisico, ma mi è venuta una pancia da birra abbastanza schifos. Probabilmente partoriro' un bimbo.... Lo chiamerò birrino! Miii sono mezzo sbronzo... Se riesco farò la diretta streami della mi sbronza.. La potrete vedere in diretta su rojashevchenko.com! Prima sono arrivate due mie amiche ultra infighettate, c'era fuori il mi vicino di casa che le guadava con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite (povero stolto ammogliato, quelle bevono più di me ahaha e sono mie) e dopo un po' mi ha chieso se buttavo il sale per far venire la gente. Ma è pirko? Tra l'altro mi ha pure detto "quando i topi non ballano, i gatti non ballano" mha... Io nonno so nonno c'è più religione! Buuuuuu! Seguieteni e mettetmi il Like alla mia pagggina rojashevchenko.com. Ciao u



Mitico


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> È da gioveì sera che sono a casa da aolo. Sono sempre stato fiero del mio fisico, ma mi è venuta una pancia da birra abbastanza schifos. Probabilmente partoriro' un bimbo.... Lo chiamerò birrino! Miii sono mezzo sbronzo... Se riesco farò la diretta streami della mi sbronza.. La potrete vedere in diretta su rojashevchenko.com! Prima sono arrivate due mie amiche ultra infighettate, c'era fuori il mi vicino di casa che le guadava con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite (povero stolto ammogliato, quelle bevono più di me ahaha e sono mie) e dopo un po' mi ha chieso se buttavo il sale per far venire la gente. Ma è pirko? Tra l'altro mi ha pure detto "quando i topi non ballano, i gatti non ballano" mha... Io nonno so nonno c'è più religione! Buuuuuu! Seguieteni e mettetmi il Like alla mia pagggina rojashevchenko.com. Ciao u


Io il bimbo lo chiamerei Birrenko, comunque, oltre a farti gli auguri, meriti i complimenti per il post


----------



## Bioware (5 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sei l'amico che tutti noi vorremmo!L'amico che guida il Sabato sera perchè non beve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piace perché nei tuoi racconti la roba che piace tanto a tutti noi non manca mai


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Luglio 2015)

Che diavolo ho scritto ieri sera?Ahaha...Pare aramaico!
Comunque raga,che serata  e che mal di testa....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che diavolo ho scritto ieri sera?Ahaha...Pare aramaico!
> Comunque raga,che serata  e che mal di testa....



Penso che siamo tutti contenti di trovarti vivo e in grado di usare il computer


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Penso che siamo tutti contenti di trovarti vivo e in grado di usare il computer



Già riuscire a loggare mettendo la password da ubriaco è da hall of fame


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Penso che siamo tutti contenti di trovarti vivo e in grado di usare il computer





Renegade ha scritto:


> Già riuscire a loggare mettendo la password da ubriaco è da hall of fame



Barcollo ma non mollo 

Non mi sono loggato!Ho scritto il messaggio dal cell ed era già loggato.Comunque quando ho scritto quelle cose ero ancora mezzo sbronzo e non del tutto sbronzo, ecco perchè son riuscito.

Tra l'altro sono tornato arrivato a casa alle 5 e 30/6 con i pantaloncini letteralmente squarciati davanti alla gamba.Praticamente mi sono abbassato per raccogliere il cell che mi era appena caduto e alzandomi si son rotti.Dalle 2 circa, fino a quando sono stato in giro avevo quei pantaloncini ahaha...Va bè, poco male,faceva caldo, ero arieggiato dai.Per fortuna che c'era il mio migliore amico con la macchina o se no chissà quando arrivavo a casa


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Barcollo ma non mollo
> 
> *Non mi sono loggato!Ho scritto il messaggio dal cell ed era già loggato*.Comunque quando ho scritto quelle cose ero ancora mezzo sbronzo e non del tutto sbronzo, ecco perchè son riuscito.
> 
> Tra l'altro sono tornato arrivato a casa alle 5 e 30/6 con i pantaloncini letteralmente squarciati davanti alla gamba.Praticamente mi sono abbassato per raccogliere il cell che mi era appena caduto e alzandomi si son rotti.Dalle 2 circa, fino a quando sono stato in giro avevo quei pantaloncini ahaha...Va bè, poco male,faceva caldo, ero arieggiato dai.Per fortuna che c'era il mio migliore amico con la macchina o se no chissà quando arrivavo a casa



Mi hai fatto cadere un mito. Non dovevi dirlo.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto cadere un mito. Non dovevi dirlo.



Ahaha ma no dai..Bisogna essere sinceri nella vita


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Luglio 2015)

Questo fine settimana ho fatto la doppietta Sabato e Domenica  Quella di Sabato è stata normale, non merita nemmeno d'essere menzionata, se non per un piccolo particolare. Una mia amica mi fa "vado a prendere una birra" torna dopo 5 minuti con un micino che avrà meno di 1 mese. Al banco un tizio fuori come un cammello le ha regalato un micino, lei è più matta di questo tizio e l'ha preso.Ha passato tutta la serata con noi quel gattino e ovviamente c'è l'ha ancora lei. Ma è stato assurdo vederla tornare con un gattino che tra l'altro uscire con un micino, attira un botto di gnocca. è fantastico.
Va be passiamo alla roba seria.

Mi sveglio alle 16 dopo esser andato a letto alle 5. Leggo un messaggio su whatsapp di una mia amica con scritto "Sopravvissuto?Aperitivo stase?" uhmm si...Peccato che il messaggio mi sia stato inviato alle 11 del mattino ahaha.
Va be, mangio qualcosa, mi lavo, cerco di ripigliarmi e passa questa mia amica a casa mia, ci fermiamo per un po' e poi partiamo.Erano circa le 18, andiamo a casa di un altro mio amico, pronti per andare a fare l'aperitivo, ma questo ci dice che ha casa libera, allora improvvisiamo aperitivo e cena da lui. Corriamo all'unico supermercato aperto a far scorta di alcolici e via di corsa a casa.
Alle 21 e qualcosa eravamo già sbronzi.Guardiamo clerks 2, speriamo 4 bombe e tra una cosa e l'altra si fa l'1 e 30. Questa mia amica doveva andare a casa. Allora ci facciamo portare a casa mia, prendo la macchina (cavolata grande come una casa, lo so) e andiamo nel mio pub preferito. Non c'era in giro un anima e il pub era vicino a casa, circa 3 kilometri di distanza.Arriviamo al pub e vediamo che ci sono solo il gestore (che conosco da una vita intera) un altro ragazzo e la cameriera.Insomma, abbiamo passato la serata a ballare sulle canzoni di rino gaetano e bevendo come spugne, senza pagare mezza birra. Eravamo veramente pessimi. Nessuno sapeva ballare, manco la cameriera del pub. Ad un certo punto mi son fermato a guardare gli altri mentre ballavano e ricordo che ho pensato "Sembriamo delle scimmie" eravamo tutti marci. Davvero pessimi. Non riuscivamo a dire una cosa che fosse sensata. Lanciavamo le scarpe in giro per il pub, stavamo in calze, fumavamo, boh robe troppo ignoranti. Va be, verso le 4 e 30 partiamo per andare a casa, completamente marci. Vado pianissimo perchè so d'essere sbronzo. Intanto il mio amico inizia a raccontare tutte le perversioni che ha, ignaro del fatto che io lo stessi registrando. 4 minuti e 45 di pura ignoranza. Arrivo a casa e parcheggio addirittura in retro in una sola manovra, tra la BMW M3 di mio fratello e la macchina di mio padre. Scendo dall'auto e vedo mio padre che carica la macchina, stava andando a lavorare.Lo saluto e vado a letto. Sono stati gli unici minuti in cui ho visto mio padre nel week end.I miei genitori non li ho visti praticamente mai.
Sono uscito pensando di far serata tranquilla, invece è stata una serata devastante. Non so che cavolo ha la mia compagnia che non va. Ci capita di uscire il martedi o il giovedi pensando di far serata scialla e invece ci sbronziamo come scimmie. Soprattutto la mia amica, quella di ieri, è una che beve tantissimo. Pesa 45 kili ed è 1 e 60, ma e' una spugnetta. Vuole sempre bere ahaha..Forse abbiamo un problema con l'alcol, boh. Ma solo a noi capita di tirarci neri durante la settimana.Boh, non capisco.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Questo fine settimana ho fatto la doppietta Sabato e Domenica  Quella di Sabato è stata normale, non merita nemmeno d'essere menzionata, se non per un piccolo particolare. Una mia amica mi fa "vado a prendere una birra" torna dopo 5 minuti con un micino che avrà meno di 1 mese. Al banco un tizio fuori come un cammello le ha regalato un micino, lei è più matta di questo tizio e l'ha preso.Ha passato tutta la serata con noi quel gattino e ovviamente c'è l'ha ancora lei. Ma è stato assurdo vederla tornare con un gattino che tra l'altro uscire con un micino, attira un botto di gnocca. è fantastico.
> Va be passiamo alla roba seria.
> 
> Mi sveglio alle 16 dopo esser andato a letto alle 5. Leggo un messaggio su whatsapp di una mia amica con scritto "Sopravvissuto?Aperitivo stase?" uhmm si...Peccato che il messaggio mi sia stato inviato alle 11 del mattino ahaha.
> ...



Se continui così mi sa che tra un pò non sarà più un problema.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se continui così mi sa che tra un pò non sarà più un problema.



Ahaha chiaramente scherzavo. So che non abbiamo problemi con l'alcol ahaha. Certo, ci capita di sbronzarci durante la settimana, ma non sempre o se no saremmo già nel fosso. Tra l'altro son 6 anni che ho la patente e quella di ieri e' stata solo la seconda volta in 6 anni che ho guidato da bevuto. Io non bevo mai quando guido. Odio le persone che guidano da ubriache, quindi puoi pensare cosa penso di me stesso per aver guidato.


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Marzo 2016)

Sto topic andrebbe aggiornato un po'.... Un po' tanto mi sa


----------



## Danielsan (1 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahaha chiaramente scherzavo. So che non abbiamo problemi con l'alcol ahaha. Certo, ci capita di sbronzarci durante la settimana, ma non sempre o se no saremmo già nel fosso. Tra l'altro son 6 anni che ho la patente e quella di ieri e' stata solo la seconda volta in 6 anni che ho guidato da bevuto. Io non bevo mai quando guido. Odio le persone che guidano da ubriache, quindi puoi pensare cosa penso di me stesso per aver guidato.



Un mio amico dice che guida meglio da ubriaco.. dice che guida piu concentrato. 

Comunque ho una storia anche io da raccontare, il protagonista non sono io,ma un mio amico.
Era l'estate del 2006. L'Italia aveva vinto il mondiale e io con altri 3 amici eravamo in partenza per Barcellona. Precisamente a Blanes vicino a Lloret de mar.
Nel residence questo mio amico conobbe una ragazza francese, una francomarocchina/algerina molto bella, e il fatto che lui parlasse piu o meno il francese lo avvantaggiava ed era determinato nel "battere anche lui la Francia"... 
Una sera in camera gli chiesi come stava procedendo, e lui mi disse che era innamorato e che però c'era un problema
Lei era musulmana.. ed era preoccupato perchè gli aveva confidato di essere di religione ebraica e lei scherzando gli disse che se suo padre lo fosse venuto a sapere lo avrebbe messo in un sacco. Io glissai dicendogli che doveva provare a portarla in spiaggia,non andare a chiedere la mano della figlia al padre con tanto di Kippah. 

La serata piu lunga della mia vita stava per iniziare.
Eravamo andati a ballare tutti e 4, io avevo alzato il gomito ma ero ancora presentabile, il protagonista invece ci aveva dato dentro ed era in banana pesante, chiacchiera molesta, risata satanica mista minuti di silenzio pensieroso ( forse per tratteneri i conati..) ed equilibrio a fasi alterne.
Usciamo dalla discoteca e incontriamo la francese, il protagonista và da lei e dopo qualche minuto torna tutto contento e mi fà
" Mi ha chiesto se la accompagniamo in spiaggia,che c'è anche sua cugina.." io non ero ubriaco come lui ma non ero nemmeno fesso e gli dissi che per me andava bene. Gli altri due nostri amici preferirono andare in camera. Saggia decisione.

Ci incamminiamo verso la spiaggia,e nel mentre cerco di chiedere al mio amico di informarsi sulla cugina,il mio amico mi disse con parole che non posso citare che l'aveva già vista ed era abbastanza carina.

In quei 10 minuti di camminata mi ricordo che fantasticai di brutto.. 
Finalmente arriviamo alla spiaggia e la situazione è questa:
C'è la cugina ( effettivamente era molto carina ) la tipa con cui ci provava il mio amico, io, il mio amico che era in uno stato alcolico molesto che tirava gli schiaffi da lontano e... una dozzina di francoalgerini di fianco ad un falò.Probabilmente c'è stato un errore di traduzione tra la tipa e il mio amico fuori dalla discoteca, dal c'è anche mia cugina al c'è anche mia cugina insieme ad altri nostri 15 amici francoalgerini.. Che per quanto mi riguarda tende a fare un pò di differenza,se ti presenti con un amico ebreo e ubriaco, e se non bastasse che ci prova pure con una loro amica, o parente nel peggiore dei casi. 
Di colpo le mie fantasie si trasformarono in preghiere.

Fine prima parte.

( continuo domani vista l'ora..)


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Un mio amico dice che guida meglio da ubriaco.. dice che guida piu concentrato.
> 
> Comunque ho una storia anche io da raccontare, il protagonista non sono io,ma un mio amico.
> Era l'estate del 2006. L'Italia aveva vinto il mondiale e io con altri 3 amici eravamo in partenza per Barcellona. Precisamente a Blanes vicino a Lloret de mar.
> ...



   
Siete due Eroi! Ti prego continua! Non puoi lasciare la storia a metà


----------



## Danielsan (5 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Siete due Eroi! Ti prego continua! Non puoi lasciare la storia a metà



Azz hai ragione, mi ero scordato di finire ;asd:

Seconda parte

Sorrisi, presi il mio amico per un braccio e gli dissi che era meglio tornare indietro e che non avrebbe mai concluso niente in quella situazione, ma al massimo si sarebbe conclusa la nostra vacanza.
Ma fare un discorso sensato con uno in quelle condizioni non funzionò, anche se provai a farmi giurare per quel che vale che non ci avrebbe provato con la tipa. 
Mi guardai intorno e non c'era proprio aria di festa, alcuni parlavano tra loro tenendo lo sguardo su di noi.. io mi guardavo intorno per capire quanto forte avrei dovuto urlare per farmi sentire da qualcuno, ma sembravamo gli unici in zona.
Insomma il fatto di aver anche bevuto mi aveva fatto passare dal Kamasutra selvaggio in spiaggia al pestaggio e occultamento di cadavere.
A un certo punto un paio di questi tizi si avvicina e mi fà : " Italiani eh? Materassiiiii!!!! Mer ....!!!" 
Una piccola parte di me sperava fossero tifosi dell'Algeria o del Marocco, invece tifavano Francia e la finale persa al mondiale bruciava ancora..
Mi ricordo che stavo per rispondergli che prima ancora che italiano ero milanista e che odiavo materazzi  ma il mio amico arrivo bello fresco ed esordi mimando la testata di Zidane seguita da una risata diabolica e concludendo con un Italie campione! Francia buuuuuuh.
Le opzioni erano due o darmela a gambe e lasciarlo al suo destino ormai segnato oppure pestarlo io stesso sperando nella grazia per il bel gesto compiuto.
Cercai di spiegare che era ubriaco e che non voleva sfottere.. anche se sulla seconda non ci credevo nemmeno io mentre la dicevo.
Fino a qua ho tutto ben chiaro,forse perchè ero veramente preoccupato per la situazione in cui ero, dopo ho solo un paio di flash e non perchè ce le hanno date di santa ragione, anzi ricordo che abbiamo parlato di calcio. Tra l'altro il fatto che la tipa con cui ci provava il mio amico si stava praticamente accoppiando con un armadio a muro con la permanente mi aveva sollevato mentre il mio amico inziò fumare con la stessa facilità con cui Sgarbi dà della capra.

Una cosa che mi ricordo perchè è stata una scena surreale , il mio amico mi porta da due di questi tizi che erano anche loro parecchio bevuti e mi fà questi sono due Rapper e poi gli diceva di fargli un pezzo perche io ero un amante del Rap ( che tra l'altro tende a farmi ******..) io cercavo di glissare dicendo " ma no dai non fa niente.." I tipi allora si avvicinano e mi incominciano a fare domande in francese stretto presumo.. io non capivo niente, il mio amico rideva allora decisi di ridere anchio, penso di aver avuto un'espressione da ebete.
Di colpo partono a rappare, carichi e convinti.. io non capisco una parola, sembra che debbano scaracciare da un momento all'altro,e questo raschiare dura parecchio, faccio si con la testa e cerco di fare espressioni di apprezzamento.. sono andati avanti per 10 minuti a rappare,e per tutto il tempo pensavo che ogni momento era buono per sputarmi sulle scarpe.. nel mentre il mio amico era sparito.
Provai a cercarlo ma non parlando francese non era semplice,allora salutai e andai verso il residence..

Lo trovai dentro una cabina telefonica che parlava al cellulare, mi disse che voleva comprare le sigarette ma non si trovava allora aveva provato a chiamarmi, per curiosità gli chiesi il suo cellulare perchè a me non risultava nessuna chiamata.. Presi il cellulare ed era nella sezione messaggi con una sfilza di numeri e lettere a caso. Fu una risata liberatoria,sembravo posseduto.

Gli diedi una sigaretta e tornammo verso il residence sani,ubriachi e salvi.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Azz hai ragione, mi ero scordato di finire ;asd:
> 
> Seconda parte
> 
> ...



Questo è il tuo massimo??


----------



## Danielsan (5 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo è il tuo massimo??



Certo che no,  Ma di sicuro questa è una delle serate piu "particolari".


----------

